# Looks promising



## richyboa72 (Mar 13, 2019)

About two months ago input my Hypo red Pastel het albino in with my proven motley het albino.within half hour they was locked.




well month I presume this is her ovulation



then last night she shed which was only a month ago she had done and she is normally on a 6/7 week cycle so fingers crossed it was her post ovulation she’s












so fingers crossed I’m approx 115 days we will have some nice little boas
Hopping for 
Sunglow motley,albino motley, red pastel motley,motley’s,red Pastels

Let the countdown begin 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Well it looks like she’s cooking some babies under the ceramic






Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Well last week at 101 days normally 105 days my lovely hypo pastel gave me 9 great babies and two slugs, sadly two died, one was really small and didn't even make the first half hour and the second died over night but has a big egg belly so was kind of expecting it
Here's a few pics, luckily I just went to check on her before going in the shower and when I noticed the goo, I got to see the whole litter being born
So the pairing was hypo red pastel het albino x motley het albino
Really glad there albino proved out, all have got grwat tail colours feom mum
We got
1 x motley sunglow,
1 x albino motley (died)
1 x albino(died)
1 x hypo motley
2 x hypo red pastel
3 x hypo
There was no normals in the litter



































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. If I lived overseas Red Tailed Boas would certainly be at the top of the list for me, snake wise.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nero Egernia said:


> Thanks for sharing. If I lived overseas Red Tailed Boas would certainly be at the top of the list for me, snake wise.


Thanks Nero, there definitely nice snakes to keep, I was so pleased to be able to watch her give birth 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 1, 2019)

Beautiful litter! There are some really nice ones in there.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks mate, really pleased to have no normals in there too, in saying that the motley father gave some outstanding babies before in his last litter, mum's hypo red pastel really messed with the pattern mutation of the motley gene, look forward to see them after there first shed, looks like a lot has mums tail too, especially the 2 x hypo red pastels in there, I think I'm keeping the sunglow motley back

Here a pic of the fathers last offspring he produced 2 yrs ago , he looks great now, I love the motley gene, owned by friend and of the sunglow motley I'm keeping 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk








The little sunglow motley had shed the other night, it's so bright, the red pastel influence from mum has given it an amazing colour, definitely a hold back











Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow they're beautiful. This is the stuff that inspires me to increase my knowledge and get into breeding in a couple of years.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 18, 2019)

I have no idea what those morph names mean, we don't have boas in OZ. They certainly look colourful and I like the passionfruit flowers to add colour as well.So I guess congrats are in order, well done mate.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 18, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> I have no idea what those morph names mean, we don't have boas in OZ. They certainly look colourful and I like the passionfruit flowers to add colour as well.So I guess congrats are in order, well done mate.


Thanks dragon lover, the sunglow is an albino boa but one of the parents has to have the hypo gene, dad was motley morph too but the hypo gen really messes up the side stripes but you can tell its motley by the head cross which is distinctive of the motley gene

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 11, 2019)

oh my god, they're amazing.


----------



## richyboa72 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mick666 said:


> oh my god, they're amazing.


Thanks mick
There's some pretty neat looking babies in there

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 21, 2020)

How cool,,,they do have some beautiful makings.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Crikey richyboa72! Those are some cool looking boas!


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's some update pics





























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



Josiah Rossic said:


> Crikey richyboa72! Those are some cool looking boas!


Thanks mate 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk



CF Constrictor said:


> How cool,,,they do have some beautiful makings.


Thanks yes boas have cool markings 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 21, 2020)

How big do they get ?


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 21, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> How big do they get ?


Mum and dad are around 5ft at 5 & 7 yrs old ,there central American descendents, rather than the larger coloumbian types which are generally 6-8ft

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks, so there a similar size to our carpet pythons only heavier, I would imagine. very nice.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 21, 2020)

richyboa72 said:


> Here's some update pics



These are the most beautiful snakes I'v ever seen!
I love the one in pic 5 and 6.


----------



## richyboa72 (Apr 21, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> These are the most beautiful snakes I'v ever seen!
> I love the one in pic 5 and 6.


Thanks, yes the red pastel sunglow motley is a stunner and I'm holding her back





Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 23, 2020)

richyboa72 said:


> Thanks, yes the red pastel sunglow motley is a stunner and I'm holding her back


No wonder! What a beauty!


----------

